# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  The New Amplify 02

## spywizard

*Ya know there are really only 2 supplements that i push or recommend to people and it's because i use them... allot


www.AGXsports.com*


* http://AGXsports.com/amplify.html* <------Detailed Ingredient Profile.

Creatine Ethyl Ester HCL (CEE)
Arginine Ethyl Ester Di HCL (AEE)
Citrulline Ethyl Ester HCL (CitruEE)
Ornithine Ethyl Ester Di HCL (OEE)
Glutamine Ethyl Ester HCL (GEE)
Taurine Ethyl Ester HCL (TEE)
ProPionyl Carnitine
Glycerol Monostearate (GMS)
Sodium Phosphate
Norvaline
N-Acetyl-L-Carnitine 
N-Acetyl-L-Tyrosine
Caffeine
DMAE Bitartrate
Idebenone (Analogue of Co-Q-10)
Vinpocetine (Vinca Minor Pure Extract)
Vitamin B-3 (as Niacinamide)

----------


## UpstateTank

i think im gonna pick me up a bottle in the coming weeks...and what the hell ill throw in that mcc stuff too!

----------


## Sepsis

$47 for a months supply is a little steep

----------


## RANA

What are the effects of AMP?

----------


## Hackamaniac

U only use it on workout days??

----------


## UpstateTank

> What are the effects of AMP?


wanting to kill every weight in site

----------


## Kaioken

> $47 for a months supply is a little steep


4-6 weeks from what most experience 
and its Express shipping to your door step

The reason why the Amplify 02 works is because the Key ingredients are in VERY therapeutic doses, and also tend to be very $$$
Amplify 02 could never be on a GNC shelf lol.

It wont let you down, promise

----------


## Kaioken

> U only use it on workout days??



Raw MCC daily, and Amplify 02 Preworlout is the ultimate imo

Basically Amplify 02 is like NO shotgun and Redline done up 2 notches higher.

----------


## Shane35aa

Think I'll give it a try also.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

So is this the new Amlify? Where's mine????

----------


## Kaioken

> So is this the new Amlify? Where's mine????



Address Colleage  :Smilie:

----------


## Kaioken

> Think I'll give it a try also.



 :Smilie:  sure it will be a positive experience

----------


## Kaioken

> wanting to kill every weight in site



check your pm

----------


## UpstateTank

> check your pm


checked and responded  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Kaioken

thx :Smilie:

----------


## spywizard

The new version that they are shipping..

kicks the mess out of anything i even could have thought of to use.. 

good job guys..

----------


## UpstateTank

> The new version that they are shipping..
> 
> kicks the mess out of anything i even could have thought of to use.. 
> 
> good job guys..


+1

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Kaioken

hope its going well!

how are the results?

----------


## spywizard

Oh my gosh.. 

I forgot it at home tonight, and i had the some of the old formula..

well i loved the old formula until i got hold of the new stuff...

there is definetly a big difference.. the new product lasts longer, i didn't realize the 1st product had such a crash, or rather, i ran out of gas compared to what i was expecting to workout.. 

still a great product, i'll let my wife finish that bottle.. hahha.. don't tell her..

----------


## Dude-Man

I wish i wasn't so poor, it looks like a great product. Maybe when the tax refund comes in.

----------


## UpstateTank

> hope its going well!
> 
> how are the results?


just as kickass as day 1

the pumps from this stuff are r-tarded! Im pretty sure I had some D-cups goin on Sunday LOL

----------


## K.Biz

i got a sample on the way  :Smilie:  i hope this shit is as good as everyone says it is. because im starting to get used to my NO shotgun

----------


## Kaioken

Amplify 02 has all you need alone, MCC is an extra source for "phophate loading"

the two together are incredible

----------


## y100adics

Ok, so I used amplify 02 for the first time today and it is definitly my new NO ... I felt really good today ... very strong (at least for me)... Today as back and bis .... Could have gone heavier on all my back exercises but kept losing my effin grip ... Prior to this I was using [email protected] caps and 2 scoops of NO shotgun ... I have to say that the amplify 02 definitely gave me lots of energy and I'm still feling good after the gym! I hope this stuff doesn't wear off on me like the NO shotgun did after a few workouts. Great product Kaioken!

----------


## Jiesel

seems to be the new hype, might have to give It a try. Seems like a lot of pills to have to pop before working out. Any protein servings like NOShoty? I got my Shoty from GNC so I can still return the container and get my money back!

----------


## y100adics

> seems to be the new hype, might have to give It a try. Seems like a lot of pills to have to pop before working out. Any protein servings like NOShoty? I got my Shoty from GNC so I can still return the container and get my money back!


I actually broke the caps open and poured them in my watermelon bcaas and drank it down 40 minutes before gym .... I'm gonna measure 12 caps of powder in a scoop and open all the caps and just the scooper every pre workout.

----------


## Kaioken

> seems to be the new hype, might have to give It a try. Seems like a lot of pills to have to pop before working out.



Amplify 02 is 3 to 4 products on one Sir, and we did not Skimp on the good stuff :Smilie: 

also they are easy to take and portable to take with you to work or wherever.

----------


## Kaioken

hope its going well!

----------


## K.Biz

i think its time for me to roder some of this stuff.

----------


## RANA

I just got mine today. Does it matter if I take it on a full stomach (meaning 5 egg whites), will my results still be the same?

----------


## Kaioken

a little bit of food ( not alot) will Amplify the thermogenic effects of Amplify 02

5 eggs whites should be fine  :Smilie:

----------


## chuck89gt5.0

At my body weight of around 250lbs I would have to take prolly atleast 20 caps! Thats a bit extreme.....not to mention it would get very expensive!

----------


## Kaioken

Amplify 02 is a Super Sized 240 count

I am 295 at 6'3 and need about 9 caps ( all the cee , no, and focus I need) :Rose: 

follow direction on label and work to dose that suite you.

----------


## canibus41181

I'm taking lipo6 right now and i bought amplify and rawmcc...would stacking lipo with the other two have any benefit or should i cut the lipo....also do you have to cycle the stack??

----------


## RANA

I purchased my Amp 02 w/mcc the other day, I am still not feeling anything off of it. I am taking 12 caps 45 mins pre-WO. What should I do? Please keep all smart a$$ comments out...well ok maybe one or two smart a$$ comments is ok!

----------


## Kaioken

> I'm taking lipo6 right now and i bought amplify and rawmcc...would stacking lipo with the other two have any benefit or should i cut the lipo....also do you have to cycle the stack??



DO not take Amplify 02 with other Stimulants ( read direction on label)

No cycling  :Smilie:

----------


## Kaioken

> I purchased my Amp 02 w/mcc the other day, I am still not feeling anything off of it. I am taking 12 caps 45 mins pre-WO. What should I do? Please keep all smart a$$ comments out...well ok maybe one or two smart a$$ comments is ok!



woah :Frown: 

NEVER heard that one before

try to take 12 caps with Half a Piece of Bread or Banana with H20 as well
that should do it. ( some food Amplifies the effect of the Nuerotropics bro)

----------


## RANA

> woah
> 
> NEVER heard that one before
> 
> try to take 12 caps with Half a Piece of Bread or Banana with H20 as well
> that should do it. ( some food Amplifies the effect of the Nuerotropics bro)


I shall try, thanks for the info, lets all (I mean all) cross our fingers and pray this works for me.

----------


## UpstateTank

1/2 tab of ephedrine!!!!!!

----------


## Kaioken

> 1/2 tab of ephedrine!!!!!!



rana I dont personally recommend this but some only need to add 1/2 to Ephdrine Hcl to "activate" Amplify 02 in the event it does not work for you in conventional form.

if this is the case we will refund you $6 bucks so you can purchase the add on on your own.

----------


## UpstateTank

sowwwwy  :Frown:

----------


## RANA

> rana I dont personally recommend this but some only need to add 1/2 to Ephdrine Hcl to "activate" Amplify 02 in the event it does not work for you in conventional form.
> 
> if this is the case we will refund you *$6 bucks* so you can purchase the add on on your own.


Nice, $6 bucks, I am taking UPSTATETANK and K BIZ out for dinner. J/K I am not taking you guys out, I don't swing that way.
But Kaioken, I am not worried about it, let me see what happens, I will attempt to make some adjustments and I do have a shit ton of ephedrine around the house (I am not sure why since I don't use it). I just hope it works; I purchase a couple of bottles of the AMP 02 and MCC.

----------


## Kaioken

$6 bucks is how much E tabs cost

was it not enough?

----------


## Kaioken

I say that because Amplify 02 is perfect for almost everyone

but if its not for you, then I know all you have to do is do that simple add on to change your mind , its amazing

----------


## mg316

I hope I get my amplify 02 today, I can't wait to try it!!!

----------


## RANA

> $6 bucks is how much E tabs cost
> 
> was it not enough?


I was kidding about the $6 bucks, I am not worried about it, I was just trying to be a smart ass. I am headed to the Gym in a couple of hours. I will let you know if the E tab helped.

----------


## UpstateTank

> Nice, $6 bucks, I am taking UPSTATETANK and K BIZ out for dinner. *J/K I am not taking you guys out, I don't swing that way.*
> But Kaioken, I am not worried about it, let me see what happens, I will attempt to make some adjustments and I do have a shit ton of ephedrine around the house (I am not sure why since I don't use it). I just hope it works; I purchase a couple of bottles of the AMP 02 and MCC.


 :Liar:  
















 :Wink/Grin:   :LOL:

----------


## RANA

[QUOTE=UpstateTank] :Liar:  

Ok, I tired when I was younger, but it was too much a pain in the ass. J/K
Hey, I just got back from the gym, 1/2 tab of E w/ AMP 02 and MCC worked awesome. The stuff worked great for me.
Quick question, can women take this stuff or is it bad for them?

----------


## Kaioken

Awsome :Smilie: 

basically Amplify 02 is strong enough or maybe a bit too strong for MOST(hence the current label recommendations)

but for the hardcore or elite STIM user one ONLY NEEDS half a tab of E to push it over the edge for their unique needs.

As far as women, would say 99% only need about 6-8 caps

----------


## RANA

> Awsome
> 
> basically Amplify 02 is strong enough or maybe a bit too strong for MOST(hence the current label recommendations)
> 
> but for the hardcore or elite STIM user one ONLY NEEDS half a tab of E to push it over the edge for their unique needs.
> 
> As far as women, would say 99% only need about 6-8 caps


Thanks for the info, it worked great with that 1/2 tab. I was still wired for an hour after my workout.
P.S. and my 6 bucks? J/K :Poop2:

----------


## RANA

Kaioken, 
My appetite has increased recently, not sure why but I am thinking of taking venom. If I mix it with AMP 02 and MCC, will that screw me up?

----------


## Kaioken

hi  :Smilie: 
is its version of Venom that has Stims then PLEASE do not add it with Amplify 02

PS happy Amplify 02 worked for you

Basically for any one that used Epehdrine:
Amplify 02 will work better then the ECA stack, but you just have to activate it with half a tab of E as you noticed

----------


## confusedstar

You dont need the epehdrine correct?

----------


## RANA

> You dont need the epehdrine correct?


I am taking a 1/2 tab of E, I needed it because I was not getting the results I needed, now with a 1/2 tab I got what I needed

----------


## Kaioken

> You dont need the epehdrine correct?



95% of users WILL not need any Ephedrine or anything else with Amplify 02.

however for those who use Ephedrine alot, or are resistant to stims, they only need half a Tab of E to "activate" Amplify 02

so everyone wins  :Smilie:

----------


## RANA

> 95% of users WILL not need any Ephedrine or anything else with Amplify 02.
> 
> however for those who use Ephedrine alot, or are resistant to stims, they only need half a Tab of E to "activate" Amplify 02
> 
> so everyone wins


I only tried an ECA stack a couple of years ago; it did not do much for me. I am one of those guys that can drink a pot of coffee and go right to sleep. I guess I am somewhat naturally resistant to stims. But with AMP 02 and 1/2 E that did help. Then again it could be my crack addiction that screws me up.

----------


## confusedstar

what do you mix the raw mcc with...just water?

----------


## RANA

> what do you mix the raw mcc with...just water?


yes, that should do

----------


## Kaioken

> what do you mix the raw mcc with...just water?



Amplify 02 is in caps so use water with that.

for MCC use Juice, Water, or milk.

----------


## Kaioken

hope its ok to ask how its going with people  :Smilie:  ( Amplify 02 usage)

----------


## Revelation78

Question for you...

I'm thinking about trying this out, but in case I'm in need of the E-boost, I have never heard of ephedrine tabs - outside of the good ol days of Xenadrine and other products. Is it something I can pick up at a local "oriental medicine shop?" I'm not looking for a source, just a direction. Ephedra is legal again, correct? If it's still legal again, then I guess a source should be ok, but otherwise hold off on that. 

Thanks!

----------


## Kaioken

its back and the Pumps have INCREASED  :Smilie: 

like really strong

----------


## Kaioken

SpyWizard thanks again

----------


## Drew26

I ordered some AMP 02 and MCC last week. Do you know when I should receive it?

----------


## Kaioken

any day now,
it can take up to 5 business days
but usually takes only 2-3

if you don't get in 7 business day for some rare reason we resend FREE.

----------


## AUb27

with some sups like Sub Q for example i could not perform my best during soccer or football even if i took even one serving hours b4 in the morning. i would feel dehydrated even tho i drink a TON of water and I would crash during my sports. do u think this product would have the same result? because i am interested in purchasing it

----------


## spywizard

> with some sups like Sub Q for example i could not perform my best during soccer or football even if i took even one serving hours b4 in the morning. i would feel dehydrated even tho i drink a TON of water and I would crash during my sports. do u think this product would have the same result? because i am interested in purchasing it


use the new lipostim.. it will last about 6-7 hours, the effects that is.. 

amplify 02 i find peaks 45 minutes after i use it and lasts for me about 2 hours, but there is no crash..

----------


## Kaioken

Darn it  :Frown: 

1 week behind do to demand of LipoShred Stack

we need to upgrade soon

sorry gentlemen

----------

